# How to Rinseless Car Wash using the GDWM and Infinite Use Detail Juice



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey boys and girls! (Notice opening Garry Dean Parody) In this video I will be showcasing how to properly perform a rinseless wash on your car/truck/motorcycle etc using the Infinite Use Detail Juice ( IUDJ ) in conjunction with the Garry Dean Wash Method ( GDWM ). This method and product are great for year-round use however truly shine for winter washing, those without access to a hose, those with water restrictions, or those looking to go green and utilize a much more eco-friendly car washing regimen.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Three exactly same topics ? Really ?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Three exactly same topics ? Really ?


Was thinking that too earlier.

Just post the same reply in each one :lol:


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Wanted to see which section had the most interest to consolidate this type of post to it as I have a video on ecowash and onr in the works.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think people generally take notice of which sub forum it is in.

I'd imagine the majority of folks hit the new or unread posts button rather than checking each section individually.

Consequently they'll either reply on the first one they see or the last one and comment on the repetitiveness :lol:


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

m1pui said:


> I don't think people generally take notice of which sub forum it is in.
> 
> I'd imagine the majority of folks hit the new or unread posts button rather than checking each section individually.
> 
> Consequently they'll either reply on the first one they see or the last one and comment on the repetitiveness :lol:


lol fair enough and good points, never meant for it to be a bother!


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Is this a BAD JOKE? Whole youtube full of videos how to do rinseless wash and you came with YOURS using Garry Deans method? I F*king loled. It's like showing how to use google inside googles google for people who know how to google. Location USA, damn you feel like messiah teaching dumb european newbs? Damn


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Is this a BAD JOKE? Whole youtube full of videos how to do rinseless wash and you came with YOURS using Garry Deans method? I F*king loled. It's like showing how to use google inside googles google for people who know how to google. Location USA, damn you feel like messiah teaching dumb european newbs? Damn


Woah, someone stood up with their wrong foot this morning or what...


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

ph0 said:


> Is this a BAD JOKE? Whole youtube full of videos how to do rinseless wash and you came with YOURS using Garry Deans method? I F*king loled. It's like showing how to use google inside googles google for people who know how to google. Location USA, damn you feel like messiah teaching dumb european newbs? Damn


Quite rude, I love my european mates and hope to travel to meet many of them sometime over the next several years. I will continue to develop my products, and I will continue to create my videos.


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Carshine said:


> Woah, someone stood up with their wrong foot this morning or what...


Agreed, hopefully his day improves


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've never heard of Infinite Use Juice. Just out of interest, is it US only at the minute?

Have seen videos of the Gary Dean method with onr before and does look quite canny way to do it. Dunno if I would use it over my wash mitt though. 

Do many UK "less water" users use this method?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

SON1C said:


> I will continue to *develop my products*, and I will continue to create my videos.


Spam is spam, is spam. Oh, and if you're promoting your own products, are
you not bending DW rules still further?

If it belongs anywhere, this should be a single post in the DW TV section.
Oh, :doublesho it's already there...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Spam is spam, is spam. Oh, and if you're promoting your own products, are
> you not bending DW rules still further?
> 
> If it belongs anywhere, this should be a single post in the DW TV section.
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321164
Here is my product development thread Whizzer approved thank you for viewing


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

m1pui said:


> I've never heard of Infinite Use Juice. Just out of interest, is it US only at the minute?
> 
> Have seen videos of the Gary Dean method with onr before and does look quite canny way to do it. Dunno if I would use it over my wash mitt though.
> 
> Do many UK "less water" users use this method?


It is Garry Deans rinseless wash product, I am not sure on that I do however believe it is mainly US. I imagine if one got into contact with him he could sort out intl shipping. If you're wondering it is a good bit different than onr


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Just looking at it now, I know it has "infinite use" but it appears pretty expensive compared to ONR :doublesho:

$159.99 (£98ish) for 1 US-Gal

ONR is about £35 (about $57) for 1 US-Gal

Wouldn't bear thinking what it would be by time shipping & duties to UK were added!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

m1pui said:


> I've never heard of Infinite Use Juice. Just out of interest, is it US only at the minute?
> 
> Have seen videos of the Gary Dean method with onr before and does look quite canny way to do it. Dunno if I would use it over my wash mitt though.
> 
> Do many UK "less water" users use this method?


Yep, used it a fair bit this summer, it was great until I got p'ed off with washing mf's! Will use it again though without doubt but not every week


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

rayner said:


> Yep, used it a fair bit this summer, it was great until I got p'ed off with washing mf's! Will use it again though without doubt but not every week


That's the thing I've been trying to balance in my head.

At the min, I do my car and generally all I have to wash is;
- Mitt (sometimes 2 mitts)
- Drying towel
- 3 or 4 MF cloths (wheels, windows, wax)

Seemed like a bit of a waste of a wash cycle & the sonus wunderwasche, so has almost seemed like it would be worthwhile idea using that method so I can have a fuller load :lol:


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

m1pui said:


> Just looking at it now, I know it has "infinite use" but it appears pretty expensive compared to ONR :doublesho:
> 
> $159.99 (£98ish) for 1 US-Gal
> 
> ...


To argue it is 2x as concentrated roughly to ONR which puts it closer
Perhaps he could work something out with you if your interest is high enough it never hurts to shoot him an email! ONR is certainly a quality product as well though.


rayner said:


> Yep, used it a fair bit this summer, it was great until I got p'ed off with washing mf's! Will use it again though without doubt but not every week


haha what do you mean mate?! you don't enjoy doing detailing laundry?! 


m1pui said:


> That's the thing I've been trying to balance in my head.
> 
> At the min, I do my car and generally all I have to wash is;
> - Mitt (sometimes 2 mitts)
> ...


Lol agreed! It helps me to wash my MF's more often thus I get to test out different detergents ! Been stuck with a gallon of this tide free & clear far too long!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

SON1C said:


> haha what do you mean mate?! you don't enjoy doing detailing laundry?!


No no, don't get me wrong...

Any laundry! :lol:


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

rayner said:


> No no, don't get me wrong...
> 
> Any laundry! :lol:


haha no I certainly agree, laundry is never a pleasure


----------

